# Netzwerkdiagramm / Sequenzdiagramm - Ideen gesucht



## S2PID (3. Jun 2008)

Hi,

ich darf aktuell an einer Software basteln die sich mit Teilnehmern in einem Netzwerk beschäftigt.

Die Daten für das Netzwerk werden mir als live Daten in einer Datenbank bereitgestelt. Meine Aufgabe besteht darin diese Daten unterschiedlich aufzubereiten und anzuzeigen. Einige Darstellungen laufen schon. Nun möchte mein Prof gerne von mir das ich zwei weitere Darstellungen implementiere:

1. Netzwerkdiagramm
Ich muss die Daten aus der Datenbank irgendwie aufbereiten und das Netzwerk schön graphisch darstellen wie man es so gewohnt ist ala de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topologie_(Rechnernetz). 
Bedinungen sind unter anderem: die netzwerkgeräte sollten verschiebbar sein UND dann natürlich die verbindungslinien haften bleiben.
An den Geräten noch irgendwelchen Informationen anzeigbar sein, z.b. IP Adresse

2. Sequenzdiagramm
de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequenzdiagramm. Bei mir soll das ganze den Zweck verfolgen das die verschienden Teilnehmer des Netzwerks oben dran stehen und in dem Sequenzdiagramm dann die einzelnen Aktionen aufgzeigt werden mit Zeitstempel und pfeilchen. z.b. A schickt paket nach C, C 2 sekunden später zu Teilnehmer B. Also nach rechts die Teilnehmer, nach unten die Zeitstempel mit aktionen.

Ich möchte NICHT das man mir die Arbeit dazu abnimmt. Möchte mich schon gerne selbst mit rumärgern. Nur fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt gerade so der Anfangspunkt, wie ich an das ganze rangehe. Welche möglichkeiten habe ich? 
(zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen das ich noch nicht so lange programmiere und mir einfach die erfahrung fehlt)


Für jegliche Art von Vorschlägen und Ideen zur Realisierung bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (4. Jun 2008)

Du kannst beide Arten von Diagrammen mit JGraph (http://www.jgraph.com) realisieren. Beispiel:







Den Umgang mit der Bib finde ich nicht ganz einfach (sie ist sehr mächtig), aber es ist auf alle Fälle besser, als selbst mit dem Zeichnen zu beginnen. Im Grunde defininiert man die Knoten (Vertex), die Ports, wo die Verbindungslinien ansetzen und die Verbindungslinien (Edge).  Und dann muss alles als hierarchische Struktur aufgebaut werden. Man kann mit jgraph auch Knoten mit der Maus verschieben und die Verbindungslinien bleiben haften. Du kannst auch Beschriftungen einfügung, in den Knoten Grafiken anzeigen, die Diagramme als XML speichern usw.
Oder meinst Du mit "Arbeit abnehmen", dass Du das komplett selbst machen möchtest (Graphics2D?), ohne externe Bibliotheken zu verwenden.

Ciao,
   Wolfgang


----------



## S2PID (4. Jun 2008)

Ich glaube, das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe 

Ich war schon so weit zu glauben ich muss das alles selbst zeichnen. Deswegen fragte ich nach. Also vielen vielen Dank, ich werd mich damit auseinander setzen und hoffen das alles funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Danke


----------

